# Is Amazon Flex available in NJ?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

A woman delivered an Amazon package in my apartment today (NJ) and she said, "yeah just sign up on Amazon Flex"

When I went to sign up it only had NYC/Long Island, *not *NJ.

Please help, thanks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

NJ was there one or two weeks ago. Too late for now.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You have to check the list every day


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

All I see are white vans.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

A good portion of NJ gets their deliveries through Langhorne PA. If the bottom line of your label says DEW4 it came through Langhorne.


----------



## Gamewako (Aug 29, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> A woman delivered an Amazon package in my apartment today (NJ) and she said, "yeah just sign up on Amazon Flex"
> 
> When I went to sign up it only had NYC/Long Island, *not *NJ.
> 
> Please help, thanks.


It's the Philadelphia Bellmawr locations for West side of jersey near the city. Also have a few in North Jersey.


----------

